# Rotalla Wallichi & Excel = Trouble?



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi All,
I have been spot treating R. wallichi with Excel for a few weeks now for bba along with the rest of the tank. However, the wallichi stems have turned a complete 180 and are now facing down?? I am guessing this is from the Excel as everything else in the tank is status quo. It is a 30gal heavily planted, high light, co2 injected, EI/substrate ferts community tank. Anyone every seen this? Any other reasons? Thanks!
Born to Fish


----------

